# Stuck at work



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

So, we share one vehicle. We live 12 miles in the country. My h dropped me off this morning and has never come to pick me up. I'm stuck at work. Everyone has gone home. I guess this is his way of punishing me now???


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

What an ar$e...is there a previous thread I can read?


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

ku1980rose said:


> So, we share one vehicle. We live 12 miles in the country. My h dropped me off this morning and has never come to pick me up. I'm stuck at work. Everyone has gone home. I guess this is his way of punishing me now???


Wow! What are you going to do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

There's lots of previous threads about my marriage. But, I have told him it's over. Unfortunately, we still will have to share until January. Guess I'm going to have to figure something out quicker.

Hoping I can get ahold of a friend.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Read some of it...feel bad for you. But I'm very glad that you are actually doing something about it. Too many (on here on in my world) just let life happen without getting off their a$$es to do anything.

I'm so sick of victims...


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

CandieGirl said:


> Read some of it...feel bad for you. But I'm very glad that you are actually doing something about it. Too many (on here on in my world) just let life happen without getting off their a$$es to do anything.
> 
> I'm so sick of victims...


Thank you. I feel when I was sticking with it, people were saying "why don't you just get out?" And now that I've called it quits people are saying "Did you even try?"

It's frustrating. 

My h plays the victim. Actually, it's more like the martyr.


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

Your husband is gutless, spineless, lacking in manhood, and a POS to boot. He is a sorry excuse for a man and a leader. If he, as the leader, will not fight for your marriage, how are you supposed to? I have read your threads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

I just hope he's not answering because he is being an a** and not because he is not ok.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

ku1980rose said:


> Thank you. I feel when I was sticking with it, people were saying "why don't you just get out?" And now that I've called it quits people are saying "Did you even try?"
> 
> It's frustrating.
> 
> My h plays the victim. Actually, it's more like the martyr.


I'm all for trying to make a relationship work...but after awhile, especially if it's one sided, it just becomes banging one's head up against a brick wall.

I've got 2 close girlfriends....2! Who cling and cling and cling to sh!t relationships with all their might, put up with all kinds of crap..they call me crying with one sob story after another. GET OUT I tell them, but they don't / won't or 'can't'...what a load of rubbish! I'll tell you that when I get into a sh!t situation, I generally don't stick around in it for years and years whining about what I'm going to do.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Finally got ahold of him. He says he's been texting me all evening, but I have not received a single one. He's a liar. Wouldn't be the first time he lied and then played stupid just so he looks like the good guy. What does he think I've been doing since 3:30????

So, now I guess he's coming to pick me up.

I'm so angry now I can't hardly breathe. Half my evening wasted because of him and there are much better things I could be doing than sitting here waiting on him.

God, why can't this be over already?


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Dedicated2Her said:


> Your husband is gutless, spineless, lacking in manhood, and a POS to boot. He is a sorry excuse for a man and a leader. If he, as the leader, will not fight for your marriage, how are you supposed to? I have read your threads.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's not a leader in our marriage. Many times I feel like I am the man, just because I take care of things that I grew up thinking the man should take care of. I don't even feel like I can share my emotions anymore because he is always crying. If he can't "man up" I don't know how he will ever make it in a marriage.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

ku1980rose;4618
God said:


> Because you haven't ended it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

ku1980rose said:


> He's not a leader in our marriage. Many times I feel like I am the man, just because I take care of things that I grew up thinking the man should take care of. I don't even feel like I can share my emotions anymore because he is always crying. If he can't "man up" I don't know how he will ever make it in a marriage.


What a waste. I just have no patience for wimps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Because you haven't ended it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In the process. It doesn't just happen over night.


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Dedicated2Her said:


> What a waste. I just have no patience for wimps.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

My husband tell me to stop acting like a man.. Bahahaha.. Well do i have a choice. I have to take care of everything. If i dont then it wont get done. If i wait around for him to stop playing house somwhere else then i be living in a dump without food, running water, electric..... Etc. Etc. Etc.. I should be more lady like. What does that mean. Stop standing up for myself. It may seem like a feebel attempt but its an attempt no less.. But what does be more lady like mean?????


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

ku1980rose said:


> In the process. It doesn't just happen over night.


I'm right there with you! my stbxh pulls the same kind of stunts on me and all I can do is grin and bear it until the divorce is final. My family hounds me often about the D and I tell them the same thing, "It doesn't happen overnight. It takes 20 minutes to get married and 6 months to get divorced".
Hang in there, hun!


----------



## ku1980rose (Sep 7, 2010)

Craggy456 said:


> I'm right there with you! my stbxh pulls the same kind of stunts on me and all I can do is grin and bear it until the divorce is final. My family hounds me often about the D and I tell them the same thing, "It doesn't happen overnight. It takes 20 minutes to get married and 6 months to get divorced".
> Hang in there, hun!


Thanks! It is difficult. And we've got other circumstances in the way right now. I'm trying to figure out what to do for Thanksgiving at this point. I know we planned to go see my brother and my h would have a great time, too, but I just can't see taking him with me at this point. But, with a shared vehicle, not sure what to do. Plus, his family doesn't ever get together and my family is pretty much all he has. Ugh......


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

ku1980rose said:


> Thanks! It is difficult. And we've got other circumstances in the way right now. I'm trying to figure out what to do for Thanksgiving at this point. I know we planned to go see my brother and my h would have a great time, too, but I just can't see taking him with me at this point. But, with a shared vehicle, not sure what to do. Plus, his family doesn't ever get together and my family is pretty much all he has. Ugh......


As to TG, if you are separating that should include events you had planned to do together. So don't take him. You need to find your own method of transportation such as buying your own car, taxi, bus, friend, bike whatever it takes because you will need to after you separate anyway. If your family is important to him it will be up to him to maintain his connection to them. Good luck, I know this part of life sucks and is hard work but you'll get through and be better off!


----------

